# Who really makes the best remote winger?



## Zingerman (May 24, 2005)

My name is Robert Sampson and the owner of Zinger Winger Incorporated. While I do not normally involve myself in online forum discussions I feel I must reply to my competitors believe that he offers the best remote winger and service on the market. The following list of features is long but highlights some of the many important differences between a true Zinger Winger and ?Gunners Up? attempt to copy our product.

*Release Mechanism* ? The heart and soul of any remote bird launcher is its remote release design and no mechanism comes close to the quality and reliability of a Zinger Winger release mechanism. All components of our releases were designed using CAD programs and are machined on CNC equipment for precision and quality. The stainless steel triggers and release arms are laser cut to the tightest of tolerances. *The end result is a release mechanism that is easy to use, safe, and reliable and is easy to service when needed. *Our Multi-Shot? release is designed to fire a 209, .22 or a load .32 blank and is housed in a curved ?Shotsound Chamber? to amplify the shot. This can be important to field trialers looking for that extra loud report at distances beyond the 209 primer range. Both releases are available in both *servo and solenoid *options depending on your preference. 

*Hardware & Components* ? The smallest details that go into manufacturing a quality winger are often overlooked when comparing products from a distance. They may look the same in a picture but there is a world of difference. *Pulleys* - Our zinc plated steel pulleys are quiet and will not break (we have never had one fail in the 9 years we have been in business), *Locking Nuts and Loctite *- We use high grade locking nuts on all bolts so they don?t spin loose after extreme use (we even apply Loctite to each bolt as a backup), *Rubber Tubing *-Our high quality rubber tubing is designed to run smoothly thru the pulleys and propel the marks high and far (inferior low quality rubber will not throw the bird as far and will degrade quickly). We offer standard and heavy rubber for extra long throws, *Aluminum and Welding *- Zinger Wingers are made from aircraft grade aluminum and all frame components are TIG welded to ensure strength and integrity. Frame members assembled using rivets or bolts work loose over time and the wingers frame will become wobbly and unstable. This expensive TIG welding process means a stronger aluminum frame and a great looking weld. Again, we have never has a weld failure in the time we have been manufacturing wingers. *Support Hinges *? The abuse our wingers receive is tremendous and any winger will survive only as long as the hinges that support its frame. Our heavy duty steel hinges are custom made to our specifications and assembled using SS bolts and locking nuts (No Rivets). We do not use the weak briefcase hinge found on our competitors? winger. 

*Quality Control* ? Our release mechanisms are table tested under no less then 3X the normal winger load it will see in the field. When the release is finally installed on the assembled winger it is again tested to ensure wiring, release and other winger components function properly. We don?t test 1 in 10, 1 in 5 or 1 out of ever 2. We test each and every winger and release assembly multiple times to guarantee a product that will work once it arrives to the customer. This time consuming quality control is expensive but well worth the effort. 

*Warranty and Customer Service* ? While we minimize our warranty issues by manufacturing our products to withstand the severe abuse it will receive in the field there will always be times when our customers require assistance. Zinger Winger Inc. follows the motto that the customer is always right and is looked after accordingly. We have a 30 Day money back guarantee and lifetime service warranty on all our products.


*Product and Price Range* ? One size does not fit all. We manufacture 5 models of remote bird launchers. From the popular ultra small Uplander? for marking and live bird releases to the monster throw that comes out of the Hunt Tester? there is a Zinger Winger to fit the individual needs and price range of all dog trainers.


To claim to have ?*the best remote launcher?* requires a lot more than just sending a product to China to be knocked off using inferior parts, manufacturing techniques and nonexistent quality control. It requires years of working with and listening to dog trainers to find out what they require in a remote winger. It means constructing a product using nothing but the best materials, manufacturing and quality control. It means offering features that your competitor does not have. To state otherwise is simply misleading the consumer in order to sell your product. To quote an old Chinese proverb *?The bitterness of poor quality lasts long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten?. *Actually that quote does not come from China but from North America.


Thank you to the many hundreds of customers who purchased our products and I want to remind those of you who may be looking to purchase a remote launcher in the future that Zinger Winger continues to offer a *10% discount *to all hunt test and field trial club members. Any comments can be directed to [email protected] or call 1-800-351-8411.

Rob Sampson
Zinger Winger Inc.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey Rob,

I know that your post is basicly an advertisement and probably will be removed, but I had to put my two cents in.

My next door neighbor runs a speciality metal work shop that manufactors one-of-a-kind parts for the oil industry (his latest job was 20,000 8 inch titanium casings for underwater seismic studies for Dresser-Haliburton).

He looked over my Mini-Zinger when it arrived and was very impressed with the quality and the finish. He stated that metal work like that is not cheap.

Never had a failure, which is more that I can say for a Strongarm, Max5000, and two Gunsups that we have used.


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

How about a winger donation to our club to raffle off at the fall hunt test?


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

I have to say that my next winger will be a ZINGER!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

plus Rob is a great guy to work with when ordering. My two Mini's arived on time and in excellent condition.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Never had a failure, which is more that I can say for a Strongarm, Max5000, and two Gunsups that we have used


Get that Zinger trigger in deep snow or on a side hill full of dusty sand and the trigger will stop firing. Kind of a pain to clean up out in the field but doable. It'd be nice to have extra pins so youdon't sweat them falling out when the trigger is outside it's case.

They'll all fail if you work them enough in less than ideal conditions.


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Rob:
Sounds like their performance and price are a little agitating to you I have seen both wingers in action and there is not a lick of difference in the two except your's sells for a lot more money and produces no better results. Sorry to bust your bubble, but how stupid would it be to pay a lot more money for the same results. I know Gunners Up is new to the market, but they have worked outstanding for me and my club and at the HRC Grand which should speak volumes to anybody!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Learned a long time ago that it is much better to pay the premium for the better product. Doesn't matter if it is a Lab or a winger. Better quality means it will last longer, be more trouble free and have a higher resale value!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Zingerman said:


> To quote an old Chinese proverb *?The bitterness of poor quality lasts long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten?. *


This has been my experience as well. 

And Zinger Wingers are the highest quality bird launchers I've seen, and I believe I have seen them all.


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> Learned a long time ago that it is much better to pay the premium for the better product. Doesn't matter if it is a Lab or a winger. Better quality means it will last longer, be more trouble free and have a higher resale value!


Now that's the truth......... You get what you pay for, and I hate nothing more than a winger that missfires....... That's all I am saying.... lol :lol:


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

hxman said:


> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> > Learned a long time ago that it is much better to pay the premium for the better product. Doesn't matter if it is a Lab or a winger. Better quality means it will last longer, be more trouble free and have a higher resale value!
> ...


And I've never had a GU with the new release misfire....that's all I'm saying :roll:


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

The new releases work well. I do have a friend that bought his GU units used. He got the new releases from GU but never got the new O rings for the pouch. He gets plenty of miss fires. If his wingers were mine I would be on the phone with Rich and getting the bigger O rings. 

My new GU that I got a month or so ago are working very good. They have made a lot of improvements. I actually like my GU wingers now!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Only problem I've had is the primer hopping out on release before the hammer can strike it. Not a bad product so far and I agree you get what you pay for.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I have had two mini wingers and a field trial winger - they have performed
efficiently for three years and still look like new.
________
buy easy vape vaporizer


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

I especially like the fact that Zinger Winger sells high quality products that are rigorously tested before they are brought to market. No defective release mechanisms, no hassles whatsoever for their customers. 

Just dependable, reliable equipment that works well every single time.

I also appreciate their attitude when they communicate to the public and the outstanding customer service they offer.

Zinger Winger is the gold standard IMO.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Rob
In all fairness your competitor did not start the recent thread on here. I started it because I wanted to find out more about his product. I have used zingers many times and they are a fine product. To say zingers are perfect is just not correct. While I have not seen it with any frequency, I have see misfires while using them. That is true in any product be it Maxx?s, Bumper Boys, cell phones. In my opinion zingers are probably the best selling winger out there and I find it rather interesting that you feel threatened enough by a few pages of web post from your competitor to post here. 
My opinion, you have a good product. It appears that Gunners Up is a good product. While I believe in buying quality products, I am not convinced that yours is any better than the GU and being able to buy three GU?s for the price of 2 ZW?s is just too attractive to me. I will post again in a few months after using the GU?s I am ordering and let you know if I still feel that way.
If I am not mistaken the post that got this started was titled "Gunners Up". I wanted to know what people that had used them though of them. Nothing about who makes the best.
Corey


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Zinger makes an outstanding winger no doubt, and I have heard all the comments that you get what you pay for and I agree totally. So, I just don't understand why anyone would want to spend $200 more for a Zinger versus a Gunners Up launcher. I am a high school teacher and I am not about to throw away my hard earned money if I don't have to!!Now, I'm not going to get in a P---ing contest with those people who love their Zingers and that's fine, but I have never had one problem with my Gunners Up winger and I have used it just about everyday. It has improved my dog's marking ability tremendously. When you look how the GUs handled at the Grand, that speaks volumes. For anyone interested in a winger, go to a training session where a Gunners Up is used and find out for yourself whether you believe it is a quality product. If you like what you see, then save yourself $200 and put it towards some electronics, decoys, or something else your wife won't buy you!!


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

tbyars said:


> Zinger makes an outstanding winger no doubt, and I have heard all the comments that you get what you pay for and I agree totally. So, I just don't understand why anyone would want to spend $200 more for a Zinger versus a Gunners Up launcher.


It's only an extra $100 for the Zinger Winger II which I think is more comparable to the gunners up.
Mike


----------



## Scott Galloway (Jan 7, 2004)

I know we have been through this before. I vote for AutoWinger. Grand tested Mother approved!!! :lol:


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Mike
So lets see thats $100 more each X three so you can at least run a triple = $300 more for a ZW. I don't know about you but I can do a lot with the extra $300. New collar, another winger, electronics, 5 HT entry fees......Like I said ZW is a very goood product, but I am not sure it is that good. If you are running multiple dogs and need to have several set-up 9-12 wingers....well, do the math.
Scott.
The same can be said for Gunners Up. Grand tested!


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I agree with Badbullgator on this one. If I had a product that was lining my pocket quite nicely I don't think that I'd get a forum membership just to tell everyone that it's the greatest. I'm bringing a winger to the market as well :roll: , but it will either sell itself or not, but in the end the people will deciede whats worth thier hard earned money.


----------

